# Type C 4x4 Magic Cube Review



## WitEden (Jun 25, 2011)

*Size*:6.2CM

*Cube weight*:about 150g

*Smooth,very difficult POP !*

at WitEden:http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=331

Video:http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t-axPaJ7H5o


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 25, 2011)

This looks exactly like the Shengshou/Ghosthand II 4x4.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jun 25, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> This looks exactly like the Shengshou/Ghosthand II 4x4.


 
Exactly.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 25, 2011)

And if so, this cube is not very hard to pop on out-of-box tensions.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jun 25, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> This looks exactly like the Shengshou/Ghosthand II 4x4.


It's not, look closer at the edges and centers. It is very similar though, worth trying out.

edit: It looks like it may be more pop resistant.


----------



## gundamslicer (Jun 25, 2011)

When did type c make anything exept 3x3s?


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jun 25, 2011)

Oo, I see, edges look a little different.


----------



## Keban (Jun 25, 2011)

And the centres have a big ass pole stickin out the bottom, not sure what that's about, maybe preventing that wierd, mid turn lockup that the ShengShou had where the centres just randomly twist?


----------



## ben1996123 (Jun 25, 2011)

lol "magic cube"


----------



## DeathCuberK (Jun 25, 2011)

It looks like an improved Shengshou 4x4. Looks great!


----------



## WitEden (Jun 26, 2011)

gundamslicer said:


> When did type c make anything exept 3x3s?



Type C 2x2 Cube will on market next month,

Type C 2x2 Cube should better than V2.


----------



## WitEden (Jun 26, 2011)

cuberkid10 said:


> This looks exactly like the Shengshou/Ghosthand II 4x4.


 
This looks exactly like the Shengshou/Ghosthand II 4x4??
Not

but looks like the Shengshou III 4x4,
This cube is better than the Shengshou/Ghosthand II 4x4,in non POP etc.


----------



## zenzzzz (Jun 26, 2011)

Is it lock up like SS 4x4 ??


----------



## yockee (Jul 2, 2011)

I'm just wondering, when did Whiteden take over the Type C company? It used to be Guobing for the first 2 cubes.


----------



## Drake (Jul 2, 2011)

yockee said:


> I'm just wondering, when did Whiteden take over the Type C company? It used to be Guobing for the first 2 cubes.


 
Witeden is the type C compagny, if you didn't know. It like Shengen, make the type F.


----------



## xcuber123 (Mar 19, 2012)

It's just a shengshou but they stole and slightly modified the dayan theory with the curved edges idea for decreasing lockups. They also turned the core and centers slightly different. This is the biggest knockoff i've seen. im not buying this.Not because it's gonna be bad, but because i dont want to support this company. They're probably gonna sell it for $30 or something.


----------



## Kurbitur (Mar 19, 2012)

What happened to this cube? Did it ever sell?


----------



## yoinneroid (Mar 19, 2012)

Kurbitur said:


> What happened to this cube? Did it ever sell?


 
yup it did a few weeks before the shengshou v3 is released, until witeden decided to put this cube down when the shengshou v3 is available


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 19, 2012)

xcuber123 said:


> It's just a shengshou but they stole and slightly modified the dayan theory with the curved edges idea for decreasing lockups. They also turned the core and centers slightly different. This is the biggest knockoff i've seen. im not buying this.Not because it's gonna be bad, but because i dont want to support this company. They're probably gonna sell it for $30 or something.


As you said, they changed the design, so if taking a design and making it better is the biggest knockoff you've ever seen, you haven't seen much. Also, if no one were allowed to change a design slightly, we would be stuck with Rubiks brand. I know the patent is expired, but it would still be "stealing". The first speedcubes looked very similar to the original. This is how evolution works in all areas, and it's only companies like V-Cubes and Apple that try to stop it to get all the money for themselves. 
Personally, I really support WitEden. The WitTwo is the best cube i have, all categories, and I'm super excited about the WitLong.


----------



## Cheese11 (Mar 20, 2012)

Guys, IT"S THE EXACT SAME AS A SHENGSHOU V3! (Yes I'm yelling at you over the internet)


----------



## jonlin (Apr 2, 2012)

gundamslicer said:


> When did type c make anything exept 3x3s?


 
The WitTwo.


----------

